# Setting up Cron



## BlackFlux (Sep 7, 2005)

Can someone comfirm this. I have a S1 Tivo.

1. Downloaded cron-3.0pl1_TiVo-2

2. At Bash prompt enter:

mkdir /var/hack/etc [ENTER]

mkdir /var/hack/etc/cron.d [ENTER]

mkdir /var/hack/cron [ENTER]

3. Copy cron to the /var/hack/cron/ directory and mark it executable

4. Copy crontab to the /var/hack/etc/ directory

5. Add the following line to the end of the /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit file:

/var/hack/cron/cron > /dev/null &

6. Edit /var/hack/etc/crontab to schedule programs to run:

Remove the following line:

*/10 * * * * date >> /var/hack/cron.test.out

Add the following line to run fakecall every 5 minutes:

*/5 * * * * /var/hack/fakecall.tcl" >> /var/hack/ /dev/null

7. At Bash prompt enter:

sync [ENTER]

reboot [ENTER]


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I'll be anxious to see how long your cron directory stays intact before it gets wiped out. You may want to add the wipelogs script (or whetever they used to use with the S1 Tivos) to your scheduled tasks to prevent this from happening. When the log files get too full the Tivo has a habit of wiping the /var directory and everything in it and rebuilding it from scratch. I'm absolutely amazed that so many guides that are taken as gospel have you install everything in the /var partition.


----------



## BlackFlux (Sep 7, 2005)

I don't think what I have is working because the last successful and last attempt isn't changing.

Oh and I changed what I have in the crontab file to this:


*/5 * * * * /var/hack/fakecall.tcl >> /var/hack/cron/log
*/5 * * * wipelogs >> /var/hack/cron/log/


----------



## Beau_in_Austin (Aug 6, 2006)

mr.unnatural said:


> I'll be anxious to see how long your cron directory stays intact before it gets wiped out. You may want to add the wipelogs script (or whetever they used to use with the S1 Tivos) to your scheduled tasks to prevent this from happening. When the log files get too full the Tivo has a habit of wiping the /var directory and everything in it and rebuilding it from scratch. I'm absolutely amazed that so many guides that are taken as gospel have you install everything in the /var partition.


When a newbie Series 1 Tivo tinkerer like myself sees the maintainers of TivoWebPlus and other popular tools recommend using /var/hack .. what am I to make of this?

Is /var the only directory in danger of getting wiped by too full log files?


----------



## BlackFlux (Sep 7, 2005)

Can someone please help me?


----------



## Luv2DrvFst (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm fairly sure that just running fakecall isn't enough, you also have to reboot after fakecall has executed for the last successful and next scheduled dates to be updated.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

I know this is an old ass post but jsut thought id give some aid

Blackflux, I dont reboot after fakecall on my dsr6000, have you checked out darkwings site?


----------

